# Online Cat Show!



## milbury (Feb 4, 2010)

*ENTER THE ONLINE CAT SHOW- Cat Show Online - Home*
Beat the winter blahs, have a little fun with your kitty!
Judged just like a real cat show, except judged on your cats picture by real cat show judges!
A class for all cats purebred (all breeds & associations welcome-no registration # required)and our loved household pets. 4 all-breed rings. A catagory for those special candid shots & cutest kittens as well. Professional photos not required.
Fundraiser for our local Cat Club in Canada.
OPEN WORLDWIDE
Beautiful rosettes to the winners and prizes-mailed.
Entries close March 10th,2010

www.catshowonline.com to enter

or VOTE for your favorite entry!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I have had a look and personally, i remain VERY sceptical.

Isn't this just a "who has the best photo" competition? I don't see how it can be called a "cat show". The judges can't check bone structure, bite, or coat, thats just for starters. Pictures could be taken in certain poses to enhance the cats' image, just too much room for dishonesty in my eyes.

Bear in mind that pictures can be digitally edited, changed and improved. I wouldnt believe a thing.

Now, who's a photoshop genuis then?


----------



## milbury (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, obviously it is for fun and not judged on the cat itself but the picture you submit. It is not for championships or titles.
As you can see from the other entries; most are not enhanced to make the cat closer to the show standard. But, with any competition, their can always cheaters. Not much fun in winning however...

The judges are professionals and they are allowed to make a judgment call on all the entries. 

There are many great cats out there that can never go to a "real" show due to many factors and this is a chance for them to be seen. 

I personally have entered 3 of these types of shows, usually in the winter when weather prevents me from traveling much to other shows; and they were allot of fun. Professional and non-professional photos were represented equally in the finals.

Might be nice idea to enter an online show and see how you like the results; before posting such negitive comments.  

Take care.


----------

